# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  قصيدة: أين الشباب؟؟!!

## محمود الجيزي

قصيدة: أين الشباب؟؟!!
يا طالع اليُمْن حيوا لي محياهُ ... نداء حق من الفصحى سمعناهُ
قد أطرب الأذن فانصاعت لنغمته ... وأطرقت برهة تصغي لفحواهُ
يقول للجيلِ والإيمانُ رافده ... عودوا إلى الله قد ناداكم اللهُ
صحا فؤادي على صوت وموعظة ... ولام من كان قبل اليوم أغفاهُ
وجاءكم في رحاب الهدي مبتهجاً ... لعله أن تنال الخير يُمناهُ
نادٍ كريمٌ شباب الحق مهجته ... الدين نغمته والحق معناهُ
إسلامُ! أبشر بجيلٍ أنتَ رائدهم ... قد فاز من منهج الإسلام ربَّاهُ
يا رب! عفوك لا تأخذ بزلتنا ... وارحم أيا رب ذنباً قد جنيناهُ
كم نطلب الله في ضر يحل بنا ... فإن تولت بلايانا نسيناهُ
ندعوه في البحر أن ينجي سفينتنا ... فإن رجعنا إلى الشاطي عصيناهُ
ونركب الجو في أمن وفي دعةٍ ... فما سقطنا؛ لأن الحافظ اللهُ
كن كالصحابة في زهد وفي ورعٍ ... القوم هم، ما لهم في الناس أشباهُ
عباد ليل إذا جنَّ الظلام بهم ... كم عابد دمعه في الخد أجراه
وأُسْدُ غابٍِ إذا نادى الجهاد بهم ... هبوا إلى الموت يستجدون لقياه
يا رب فابعث لنا من مثلهم نفراً ... يشيدون لنا مجداً أضعناهمن محاضرات د. عائض القرني

----------

